# New Website, U have to Check it Out



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi i have made a new site, just for bettas it has great info on and has a forum all about bettas i would hope you guys could pay a visit to it and maybe sign up to the forum, some input would be nice:

http://www.xxxxxxxxxx

Thanks a lot: 

- Jonno 

I am also looking for a mod for my forums plz visit http://www.xxxxxxxxxx , if ur intrested :hi:


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Please don't post your sites on here. You can put them in your sig, but don't post a thread about it. Thanks!


----------

